# some macro from the last few days



## mathjak107 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh mY goodness, they look like Paintings... what are the flowers in the 3rd picture?..they must be very tiny to look like that in Macro...wow!!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 30, 2018)

i never know the names of anything i photograph short of  a rose   lol


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 1, 2018)

Love the first shot!


----------



## Pixelfun (Aug 19, 2018)

Beautiful captures.


----------



## drifter (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah they are; I like the second and fourth best. Macro is my favorite but no longer have the equipment; still I keep trying with my tiny Canon _elph._


----------



## AprilT (Sep 5, 2018)

Spectacular photos.


----------



## drifter (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry, double posted. Tried to delete.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 8, 2018)

thanks


----------



## terry123 (Sep 8, 2018)

Love them!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Close ups never fail to amaze me. Thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2018)

Great pictures!!

What exactly is macro??? I have the setting on my digital camera,but never use it..


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 8, 2018)

it is close up photography . but to do it right it requires a special lens . the camera tries to simulate it electronically but my experience with those settings is forget it .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> it is close up photography . but to do it right it requires a special lens . the camera tries to simulate it electronically but my experience with those settings is forget it .


Thanks


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2018)

Fantastic photography!
The  vividness & clarity  is amazing 

Stunning photos :clap:


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)

macro close up photography is my favorite to shoot . this is where learning to shoot in manual mode can really pay off . you really want to be able to control both the background lighting and the subject lighting .
so we use these little nikon macro flashes to light things up . that way we set the camera for the background we want and then use the flash to expose the subject.that can only be done by learning to shoot in manual .


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------

